# Kein Alkoholverkauf mehr nach 22Uhr



## Soldier206 (11. März 2010)

Um Jugendlichen Saufgelagen vorzubeugen, darf in Baden-Württemberg seit dem 01.03.10 an Tankstellen, Kiosken und Supermärkten nach 22 Uhr kein Alkohol mehr verkauft werden. 
[Wer ne Quelle will: http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/regional/stuttgart/programm/-/id=259138/nid=259138/did=6072550/7fwyi4/index.html ]

Was haltet ihr davon? (Bitte nicht nur abstimmen, sondern auch eure Meinung schreiben^^)
Meint ihr, das es eine sinnvolle Idee und intelligente Idee ist? Oder eher nur ein totaler schwachsinn, der den Alkoholtrinkgewohnheiten der Jugendlichen kaum ändert, da diese jetzt einfach alle vor 22 Uhr einkaufen gehen. Ausserdem was denkt ihr wie es dem Einzelhandel treffen wird? Lohnt es sich noch manche Läden bis 24 Uhr geöffnet haben?


Also meiner Meinung nach, wird dieses Gesetz keine Jugendlichen Saufgelage verhindern. Kauft man einfach früher ein und dann vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr, da man ja weiss das man sich später keinen Nachschub holen kann. Ich find es nur extrem nervig vor 22 Uhr immer genug gekauft haben zu müssen. Ausserdem schadet dieses Gesetz den Läden, vor allem denen in der Nähe von Discotheken, da hier vor allem Jugendliche unterwegs waren, die sich noch bissle was zum trinken holen wollten, was nicht so arschteuer is wie in den Discos.
Das ist wieder nur so eine dumme Lösung der Politiker, damit es so aussieht, als habe man etwas gemacht und das Thema interessiere einen wirklich ...


----------



## Bloodletting (11. März 2010)

Totaler Blödsinn ...
Ich bin 21 und will mir mein Bier auch mal nach 22 Uhr kaufen gehen.
Was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn? o_O
Die sollten lieber mal besser Ausweise kontrollieren. -.-


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn ...
> Ich bin 21 und will mir mein Bier auch mal nach 22 Uhr kaufen gehen.
> Was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn? o_O
> Die sollten lieber mal besser Ausweise kontrollieren. -.-



Das ist garnicht so ungewöhnlich. Hier (in Franken/Bayern ) verkaufen manche Tankstellen schon nach 20:00 nichts mehr. Ausnahme: Man hat ein Nummernschild von Auswärts, dann bekommt man noch 2 Bier. 

Komisch: Eine bestimmte Tankstellen-Marke haben auf 200 Meter 2 Tanken - bei der einen bekommt man nach 20:00 nichts mehr, bei der anderen kannste sogar Kästen mitnehmen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat die Stadt die Sperrstunde gefordert, um die "Säufer" nach 20:00 von der Straße zu bekommen. Aber ob ein Verbot dabei hilft ist fraglich.

Zur Umfrage: Sinnvoll ist der Gedanke dahinter sicher, aber die Umsetzung klingt nach dem Jugendschutz nach einer weiteren Bevormundung volljähriger Bürger und die Umsätze freuen sich sicher auch..
Abgesehen davon, dass Tankstellen eh zu teuer sind. *g*


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2010)

Naja.. wenn ich in dieser situation währe würde ich denken:

"hey, in 1stunde bekomm ich nix mehr, also kauf ich jetzt schonmal viel mehr"

und dann sind sie noch mehr zu. zumglück denkt nicht jeder wie ich.
also ich finds nicht die beste idee, aber zumindest merken sie mal sie was zu ändern haben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. März 2010)

Werdet alle Straight Edge, dann habt ihr so Probleme nicht \o/
Ob das soviel bringt, ist fraglich. Aber man kann es ja mal probieren und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann kann man es ja wieder rückgängig machen. Aber wenn man sieht, wieviele Unfälle durch betrunkenes fahren (besonders nachts) geschehen, kann das vllt. Abhilfe schaffen. Aber so ein Gesetz einfach zu umgehen, und dann auf Vorrat zu kaufen, dass ist falsch. Ein Verbot ist da, um etwas zu lernen. Am besten man trinkt nach dieser Grenze einfach gar nichts mehr. Aber leider sterben die Vernünftigen aus.
Ein erster Schritt in die Richtung Alkohol ganz zu verbieten. Denn nur kein Alkohol ist die richtige Menge!
Wer 24 Stunden am Tag seinem Trinkgelüste nachgehen muss und nicht wenigstens Abends auf Bier verzichten kann, der ist süchtig. 
Früher musste man lang für ein Bier sparen (als Jugendlicher). Außerdem spült es den Jugendlichen etwas Pünktlichkeit rein, weil sie rechtzeitig kaufen müssen. Werdet einfach sXe, dann habt ihr solche Probleme nicht und lebt gesünder. You can be saved!
Straight Edge means I Am better than you!
Damit ist mein Heel Turn vollendet (für die, die es verstehen).


----------



## Rethelion (11. März 2010)

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, da ich eh keinen Alkohol trinke.



Lekraan schrieb:


> dann kaufen sich die Leute eben Alk vor der 22 Uhr Grenze und saufen sich zu ...



So viel Intelligenz traue ich solchen Leuten nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> NIEMALS!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. März 2010)

> Werdet alle Straight Edge, dann habt ihr so Probleme nicht \o/
> Ob das soviel bringt, ist fraglich. Aber man kann es ja mal probieren und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann kann man es ja wieder rückgängig machen. Aber wenn man sieht, wieviele Unfälle durch betrunkenes fahren (besonders nachts) geschehen, kann das vllt. Abhilfe schaffen. Aber so ein Gesetz einfach zu umgehen, und dann auf Vorrat zu kaufen, dass ist falsch. Ein Verbot ist da, um etwas zu lernen. Am besten man trinkt nach dieser Grenze einfach gar nichts mehr. Aber leider sterben die Vernünftigen aus.
> Ein erster Schritt in die Richtung Alkohol ganz zu verbieten. Denn nur kein Alkohol ist die richtige Menge!
> Wer 24 Stunden am Tag seinem Trinkgelüste nachgehen muss und nicht wenigstens Abends auf Bier verzichten kann, der ist süchtig.
> ...


Selten so viel Mist auf einem Haufen gelesen.


Zum Verbot selber - Blödsinn. Die Jugendlichen die sich wegscheppern möchten kaufen vorher ein und fertig ist die Laube. Wenn man aber selber mal bei ner Party oder einem spontanen DvD-Abend o.ä. noch eben etwas Bier nachholen möchte steht man als mündiger Bürger blöd da.
Solange das aber noch nicht hier in NRW eingeführt ist, kann es mir eigentlich egal sein. Btw - weiß jemand ob Pläne bestehen, das Ganze Bundesweit einzuführen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So viel Intelligenz traue ich solchen Leuten nicht zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir reden hier von Menschen... wo willst du da bitte mit Intelligenz kommen?


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Werdet einfach sXe, dann habt ihr solche Probleme nicht und lebt gesünder. You can be saved!


Ja, vor allem hatten all die sXe-Leute die ich in meinem Leben bisher kennengelernt habe (und das sind einige ;D) immer viel mehr Spaß als alle anderen, waren besser drauf und liefen NICHT dauernd miesepetrig durch die Gegend. (Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten)



> Straight Edge means I Am better than you!


Mein Schwanz ist größer als deiner. Heißt das jetzt dass ich besser bin als du? Oder bin ich einfach anders als du? ;D
Okay, das war ein schlechtes Beispiel *g*
Aber ich find Menschen, die sich über andere Menschen stellen, nur weil sie eine andere Einstellung zu bestimmten Dingen haben (vor allem wegen solchen Lappalien wie Alkohol und Kippen, lol) einfach erbärmlich, sorry.

@Topic:
Können machen was sie wollen. Wie schon gesagt, dann kauf ich den Alk halt früher. Im Zweifel lass ich Freunde was holen o.0


----------



## Ol@f (11. März 2010)

Gilt dieses Gesetz jetzt nur für Jugendliche oder auch für Erwachsene?


----------



## Haxxler (12. März 2010)

Jippi. Mal wieder ein weiteres sinnloses Gesetzt um Jugendliche angeblich zu schützen. Dann kaufen die ihr Zeug für die "Saufgelage" halt um 21:59 Uhr. Einfach nur idiotisch. Aber schön das nun viele ihr hart verdientes Feierabendbier nicht mehr kaufen können.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Das Gesetz ist genauso ein Unsinn wie das mit den Zigarettenautomaten mit Kreditkarten: Ich bin 16 bekomme trotzdem Zigaretten. Ich finde die Regierungen sollten nochmal einige Gesetze überdenken und auch mal das gemeine Volk über ihre Meinung befragen, das das Volk manchmal sogar schlauer ist als die grossen Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Editus sagt: Man kann doch einfach am Nachmittag den Alk besorgen und fertig. Und was hält jetzt Jugendliche davon ab nachts Alk zu trinken? Bravo Politik. Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (12. März 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Gilt dieses Gesetz jetzt nur für Jugendliche oder auch für Erwachsene?



Made my Day...

Das Gesetz gilt für alle, dass tolle ist nur: Wenn die Tankstelle aber ein Bistro integriert hat, dann darf sie bis Ladenschluss ausschenken und verkaufen, weil sie dann eine Gastronomielizent hat.


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass das absolut nichts birngen wird.
Die Jugendlichen fangen doch eh viel früher an zu saufen und kaufen sich das Zeug dementsprechend vorher.

Das einzige was passieren wird, das Erwachsene Leute fluchend abziehen müssen.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. März 2010)

Ich würde sogar sagen: Alk wie nun auch Kippen erst ab 18. Und dann erhöhen wir einfach mal ein wenig die Strafen wenn jemand Alk an Minderjährige verkauft. 
Die Zahlen der Kinder und Jugendlichen mit Alkoholvergiftungen oder nem Alkoholproblem, zeigen doch einfach das diese mit Alk nicht vernünftig umgehen können. Und wenn jemand etwas nicht kann, muss man ihn eben an die Hand nehmen und zeigen was er falsch gemacht hat. Wie mit kleinen Hunden die Stubenrein werden müssen.
Ob der Alk nu vor oder nach 22 Uhr verkauft wird, ist dann völlig egal.

Den Vorstoß von dem einen Politiker fand ich nicht schlecht, das wenn jemand unter 18 demonstiert, das er mit Alkohol nicht vernünftig umgehen kann, er eben nicht mit 18 seinen Führerschein bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Crucial² (12. März 2010)

Ich dachte immer, das Jugendschutz-Gesetz sei dafür zuständig, "Jugendliche Saufgelage" zu unterbinden. Habe ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2010)

Manchmal frage ich mich echt, wieviel Promille unsere Politiker eigentlich tanken müssen um auf ihre grandiosen Ideen zu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Alk bis 22 Uhr" klingt auch wieder wie so´ne hingerotzte Lutsche ohne Herz und Hirn als Schnellschußreaktion auf irgendwelchen Dünnmist den unsere Kids (in diesem Fall schon seit Jahren) treiben. Wie war das noch mit der Alkopopssteuer und der Hoffnung, die Kids würden dadurch weniger saufen? Selbst da war schon klar, daß sie sich dadurch nicht abschrecken lassen, dafür aber umgehend auf anderen Fusel umsteigen.

Anstatt die Verkäufer an Tankstellen zur Alterskontrolle (was nicht selten nur dann mal gemacht wird wenn ein Käufer noch nach Kindergarten aussieht) zu zwingen wird einfach mal ein generelles Verbot ausgesprochen, obwohl jeder denkende Mensch weiß das es sich einerseits ohne wirklichen Mehraufwand umgehen läßt und andererseits auch viele trifft, für die das Gesetz überhaupt nicht mehr greifen soll.

Lustigerweise muß ich hier im MediaMurks mittlerweile IMMER meinen Ausweis vorzeigen sobald ich irgendwas mit USK/FSK 16/18 kaufe (obwohl man bei mir die 30+ locker erahnen kann)... der Bengel Samstagnacht geht mit seinem Bier an die Kasse, bezahlt und freut sich draußen n Wolf weil er nicht kontrolliert wurde.

Na denn Prost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (12. März 2010)

Zu meiner Jugendzeit vor ca 15 Jahren hatte um diese Zeit sowieso nichts mehr offen, wo man etwas einkaufen konnte... das hat uns aber nicht wirklich von "Saufgelagen" abgehalten. Da wurde eben vorher genug eingekauft.


----------



## Haxxler (12. März 2010)

Die wollen es wohl einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass solche Gesetzte nichts bringen. Fakt ist, dass Jugendliche heute mehr und öfter Saufen als wir früher, aber woran liegt das? Die Eltern können ihre Kinder einfach nicht mehr richtig erziehen. Früher haste gewusst, dass wenn du als kleiner Seicher besoffen nach Hause kommst, dann kriegste von deinem Dad eine gescheuert. Also warst du brav. Wieso funktioniert sowas heute nicht mehr?


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2010)

Weil man seinen Kindern keine mehr scheuern darf? *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Anti-authoritäre Erziehung und das ständige "Du Kevin-Pascal... wir müssen da mal echt drüber reden"... wenn überhaupt irgendwie erzogen wird...


----------



## ThoWeib (12. März 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Die wollen es wohl einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass solche Gesetzte nichts bringen. Fakt ist, dass Jugendliche heute mehr und öfter Saufen als wir früher, aber woran liegt das? Die Eltern können ihre Kinder einfach nicht mehr richtig erziehen. Früher haste gewusst, dass wenn du als kleiner Seicher besoffen nach Hause kommst, dann kriegste von deinem Dad eine gescheuert. Also warst du brav. Wieso funktioniert sowas heute nicht mehr?



Wie bitte? Du willst hart arbeitenden Eltern zumuten, auch noch ihre Kinder zu erziehen? </sarkasmus>

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, das die Zeiten (und die Jugend) grundsätzlich schlimmer sind als früher, heute wird's nur mehr breitgetreten. Auch zu meiner Jugendzeit (und die ist über 20 Jahre her) konnte man sich ohne weiteres die Birne wegsaufen, und es gab genug Eltern, die ihren "lieben Kleinen" deswegen nicht die Leviten gelesen hätten.

Das Gesetz bedient halt eine moralische Panik und zielt auf den "Wir tun was"-Nerv, wird sich im Endeffekt allerdings als nicht mal das Papier wert erweisen, auf dem das Ding gedruckt wird. Hauptsache, man kann dem Wahlvolk was aus dem Themenbereich "Denkt an die Kinder" präsentieren und alle gleichmäßig in die Pfanne hauen. 

Also: sinnloses Gesetz von Politikern, die lediglich dumpfen Populismus betreiben. Ändern wird sich nichts.


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Made my Day...


 Das wird aus oben genannter Quelle nicht klar deutlich :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Die wollen es wohl einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass solche Gesetzte nichts bringen. Fakt ist, dass Jugendliche heute mehr und öfter Saufen als wir früher, aber woran liegt das? Die Eltern können ihre *Kinder einfach nicht mehr richtig erziehen*. Früher haste gewusst, dass wenn du als kleiner Seicher besoffen nach Hause kommst, dann kriegste von deinem Dad eine gescheuert. Also warst du brav. Wieso funktioniert sowas heute nicht mehr?



Warum? weil heute zutag Mama und Papa 24/7 Arbeiten müssen das suppe und Brot auf dem Tisch steht. ;D 

ISt zwar übertrieben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Warum? weil heute zutag Mama und Papa 24/7 Arbeiten müssen das suppe und Brot auf dem Tisch steht. ;D
> 
> ISt zwar übertrieben....
> 
> ...



war das frueher anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Die meisten Eltern geben dem kind pc fernseher iund taschemgeld, damit die kinder sie JA in ruhe lassen! Seh ich bei freunden immer wieder, und find das traurig.
Naja ich hab ne tolle familie, wir unternehmen oft was und ich wuerde nie auf die idee kommen kommasaufen zu betreiben...

btt: Sinnloses Gesetz... Wenn Jugendlich u18  Alk bekommen, bekommen sie den auch nach 22 uhr trotz gesetz


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich wuerde nie auf die idee kommen kommasaufen zu betreiben...



Stelle ich mir lustig vor. Bei jedem falsch gesetzten Komma im Buffed-Forum einen heben.


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Geh ich mein Alk eben um 21 Uhr kaufen..


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Geh ich mein Alk eben um 21 Uhr kaufen..



"Alter:17 Jahre alt"
Du bist schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ne tolle familie, wir unternehmen oft was und ich wuerde nie auf die idee kommen kommasaufen zu betreiben...


Ich hab mich auf ner Kappe Sitzung ziemlich abgeschossen muss über 3 Promille gewesen sein.... war total unbewusst durch die Stimmung und alles und Boom war ich voll :-D 


Naja aber jetzt sag ich mir Nie wider Alkohol... Ausnahmen sind an Silvester anstoßen oder so was....


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auf ner Kappe Sitzung ziemlich abgeschossen muss über 3 Promille gewesen sein.... war total unbewusst durch die Stimmung und alles und Boom war ich voll :-D
> 
> 
> Naja aber jetzt sag ich mir Nie wider Alkohol... Ausnahmen sind an Silvester anstoßen oder so was....



Ja? Warst du wirklich betrunken?
Boah, du bist ja noch gar nicht 18!
Mensch du, du wirst immer cooler!
Ich wünschte ich könnte so hartkern sein wie du.


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ja? Warst du wirklich betrunken?
> Boah, du bist ja noch gar nicht 18!
> Mensch du, du wirst immer cooler!
> Ich wünschte ich könnte so hartkern sein wie du.






Was geht in dir vor??


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Was geht in dir vor??



Was ich mich frage ist eher was in die vor geht. Sich in einem Forum für Online-Spiele zu profilieren ist wirklich das ärmste was ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Manoroth (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist eher was in die vor geht. Sich in einem Forum für Online-Spiele zu profilieren ist wirklich das ärmste was ich je gesehen habe.



einfach net beachten


wohl wider ma n troll der aufmerksamkeit sucht-.-


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist eher was in die vor geht. Sich in einem Forum für Online-Spiele zu profilieren ist wirklich das ärmste was ich je gesehen habe.


Natürlich das war ja auch mein Ziel ich muss vor nem Haufen Nerds angeben.... klaaarrrr


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Natürlich das war ja auch mein Ziel ich muss vor nem Haufen Nerds angeben.... klaaarrrr



Und schon beleidigst du die Community von der du scheinbar freiwillig ein Teil bist. Ach du. 
Vor wem solltest du auch sonst angeben? Beeindruckt sind davon nur Kinder und "Nerds".


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und schon beleidigst du die Community von der du scheinbar freiwillig ein Teil bist. Ach du.
> Vor wem solltest du auch sonst angeben? Beeindruckt sind davon nur Kinder und "Nerds".



Dir geht ja vielleicht einer ab irgend welche Leute in Foren runter zu machen oder Leute in Online games runter zu putzen weil sie ne schlechte Ausrüstung oder so haben.... 


Wenn du noch ein Problem mit mir hast schreib mir ne PM das Forum ist der Falsche Ort dazu....


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Leute in Online games runter zu putzen weil sie ne schlechte Ausrüstung oder so haben....



Und woher willst du diese Information nun haben?


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Kannst du lesen: 




"Wenn du noch ein Problem mit mir hast schreib mir ne PM das Forum ist der Falsche Ort dazu....  "


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Hört einfach mit dem Flamewar auf und diskutiert wieder über das Thema. Aber was soll man von nicht sXe Leuten erwarten, die von ihrem Alkohol geleitet werden.
Also bitte aufhören mit dem Krieg und weiter über das Thema diskutieren.
Meine Meinung (wie gesagt) dazu:
Wenn ihr zuviel trinkt und manchmal besoffen seid, dann seht das Verbot nach 22 Uhr als Möglichkeit, immer mehr den Alkoholkonsum zu zügeln


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber was soll man von nicht sXe Leuten erwarten, die von ihrem Alkohol geleitet werden.



Ganz tolle holier-than-thou Einstellung. Wenn du "Straight Edge" sein willst, sei es. Binde anderen Leuten aber deine Einstellung nicht unter die Nase.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber was soll man von nicht sXe Leuten erwarten, die von ihrem Alkohol geleitet werden.



Ich hatte ja eigentlich ein angenehmes Bild von dir, aber du machst dich hier echt böse lächerlich.


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ja? Warst du wirklich betrunken?
> Boah, du bist ja noch gar nicht 18!
> Mensch du, du wirst immer cooler!
> Ich wünschte ich könnte so hartkern sein wie du.




Ich versteh dein Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht. Erfahrungen mit Alkohol zu sammeln, gehören doch schon fast zum Erwachsen werden dazu und solange derjenige nicht unter 16 Jahren alt ist, ist es auch nicht zwangsläufig illegitim. 
Darüber hinaus hat er ja auch die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gesammelt und weiß nun, wo seine Grenzen liegen.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich versteh dein Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht. Erfahrungen mit Alkohol zu sammeln, gehören doch schon fast zum Erwachsen werden dazu



Und das prahlen in einem Forum für Online-Spiele auch?
Lieben wir nicht alle Leute/Arbeitskollegen die mit dem Spruch "ICH WAR AM WOCHENENDE SO BESOFFEN" ankommen?


----------



## Edou (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Werdet alle Straight Edge, dann habt ihr so Probleme nicht \o/
> Ob das soviel bringt, ist fraglich. Aber man kann es ja mal probieren und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann kann man es ja wieder rückgängig machen. Aber wenn man sieht, wieviele Unfälle durch betrunkenes fahren (besonders nachts) geschehen, kann das vllt. Abhilfe schaffen. Aber so ein Gesetz einfach zu umgehen, und dann auf Vorrat zu kaufen, dass ist falsch. Ein Verbot ist da, um etwas zu lernen. Am besten man trinkt nach dieser Grenze einfach gar nichts mehr. Aber leider sterben die Vernünftigen aus.
> Ein erster Schritt in die Richtung Alkohol ganz zu verbieten. Denn nur kein Alkohol ist die richtige Menge!
> Wer 24 Stunden am Tag seinem Trinkgelüste nachgehen muss und nicht wenigstens Abends auf Bier verzichten kann, der ist süchtig.
> ...



So und Nicht anderst! sXe! Alkohol ist eine sucht. Es mag welche geben die sich unter "kontrolle" halten können,aber bestimmt nicht ewig!...Viele "jugendlichen"trinken weil sie "cool" sein wollen.Wer wirklich unter ihnen "cool" sein will soll NEIN sagen,aber wie erwartet man es.....Sie Können es nicht..weil sie zu schwach dafür sind un sich anpassen,weder trauen nein zu sagen.Aber wie man es erwartet ist die Jugend zu schwach.


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und das prahlen in einem Forum für Online-Spiele auch?
> Lieben wir nicht alle Leute/Arbeitskollegen die mit dem Spruch "ICH WAR AM WOCHENENDE SO BESOFFEN" ankommen?




Naja, er hat eben eine indirekte Antwort auf oben genannte Fragestellung gegeben. Wenn die Antwort so für dich als unpassend wahr genommen wird, wende dich doch entsprechend bei einem Moderator oder beim User persönlich (und das geht auch über PN), anstelle ihn so "öffentlich" anzugreifen.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ganz tolle holier-than-thou Einstellung. Wenn du "Straight Edge" sein willst, sei es. Binde anderen Leuten aber deine Einstellung nicht unter die Nase.



genau Alkopop, is dir doch egal ob da son Besoffener dich umfaehrt und du verblutest weil er nichtmal bremst.
Soll dir doch egal sein, dass ne Bande Jugendlicher unter Alkoholeifluss agressiv wird und dann mal eben zum Spass die neuen Messer ausprobiert.
Soll dir doch egal sein, dass du auf der Strasse von Alkoholikern angepoebelt wirst, oder dich mal eben einer ankotzt...
Es ist ihr leben! Es geht dich nichts an!


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und das prahlen in einem Forum für Online-Spiele auch?
> Lieben wir nicht alle Leute/Arbeitskollegen die mit dem Spruch "ICH WAR AM WOCHENENDE SO BESOFFEN" ankommen?






Ja klar nur das nur du das als Prahlen aufnimmst.... 





mein Post war eine Erfahrung das man daran erkennen kann das ich auf eine Moral gekommen bin: 




*"Naja aber jetzt sag ich mir Nie wider Alkohol... Ausnahmen sind an Silvester anstoßen oder so was.... "*


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Ja klar nur das nur du das als Prahlen aufnimmst....


Kommt wohl davon dass manche Leute von sich auf andere schliessen xD


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wer wirklich unter ihnen "cool" sein will soll NEIN sagen



"Hey, willst du auch 'n' Bier?"
"NEIN, ICH BIN DIR ÜBERLEGEN DENN ICH KANN NEIN SAGEN UND BIN NICHT SCHWACH WIE DU ICH BIN STRAIGHT EDGE WIE VIEL BESSER ICH ALS DU BIN IST UNGLAUBLICH."
"Ooohkaaay... du musst ja nicht..."
"HÖR AUF ZU TRINKEN DU BIST SCHWACH DU WIRST STERBEN WERDE DOCH STRAIGHT EDGE WIR SIND STARK UND KÖNNEN NEIN SAGEN"

Ich stelle mir Unterhaltungen mit "straight edge"-Leuten wirklich toll vor.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> "Hey, willst du auch 'n' Bier?"
> "NEIN, ICH BIN DIR ÜBERLEGEN DENN ICH KANN NEIN SAGEN UND BIN NICHT SCHWACH WIE DU ICH BIN STRAIGHT EDGE WIE VIEL BESSER ICH ALS DU BIN IST UNGLAUBLICH."
> "Ooohkaaay... du musst ja nicht..."
> "HÖR AUF ZU TRINKEN DU BIST SCHWACH DU WIRST STERBEN WERDE DOCH STRAIGHT EDGE WIR SIND STARK UND KÖNNEN NEIN SAGEN"
> ...



Jemand mit ner Sig, in der 4chan vorkommt, kann gar nicht normal sein - wieder ne bestaetigung.

Jaaa du bist SOOO COOL weil du dich besaufst, ich hoffe nur das du gegen einen Baum rast oder an einer Alkoholvergiftung verreckst und nicht gegen einen Anderen Menschen faehrst... Was du mit deinem Leben machst is mir egal, ob du lebst oder nicht, is deine Sache. Aber durch uebermaessigen Alkoholkonsum passiert SO VIEL SCHEISSE...


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> genau Alkopop, is dir doch egal ob da son Besoffener dich umfaehrt und du verblutest weil er nichtmal bremst.



Und der einzige Ausweg ist "straight edge" zu sein, das anderen Leuten unter die Nase zu reiben und somit sein eigenes Ego zu pushen.
Aufklärung ist da natürlich fehl am Platze.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jemand mit ner Sig, in der 4chan vorkommt, kann gar nicht normal sein - wieder ne bestaetigung.
> 
> Jaaa du bist SOOO COOL weil du dich besaufst, ich hoffe nur das du gegen einen Baum rast oder an einer Alkoholvergiftung verreckst und nicht gegen einen Anderen Menschen faehrst... Was du mit deinem Leben machst is mir egal, ob du lebst oder nicht, is deine Sache. Aber durch uebermaessigen Alkoholkonsum passiert SO VIEL SCHEISSE...




1. Du hast die Sig nicht verstanden.
2. Ich besaufe mich nicht. Ich trinke nicht mal Alkohol. Ziemlich coole Annahmen die du da in den Raum stellst.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

@ letzter Post:
Warum verteidigst du dann das Besauffen Oo?
So sind zumindestens alle deine Posts ruebergekommen
Sry, aber Betrinken ist ein wundes Thema bei mir....


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> @ letzter Post:
> Warum verteidigst du dann das Besauffen Oo?
> So sind zumindestens alle deine Posts ruebergekommen



Was ich verteidige ist die Selbstbestimmung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> genau Alkopop, is dir doch egal ob da son Besoffener dich umfaehrt und du verblutest weil er nichtmal bremst.
> Soll dir doch egal sein, dass ne Bande Jugendlicher unter Alkoholeifluss agressiv wird und dann mal eben zum Spass die neuen Messer ausprobiert.
> Soll dir doch egal sein, dass du auf der Strasse von Alkoholikern angepoebelt wirst, oder dich mal eben einer ankotzt...
> Es ist ihr leben! Es geht dich nichts an!



Ähhm, ich glaubre du hast da den Namen verwechselt. Ich bin für ein Alkoholfreies leben.


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähhm, ich glaubre du hast da den Namen verwechselt. Ich bin für ein Alkoholfreies leben.



Das "sXe"-Zeugs war also kein Scherz von dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. März 2010)

merkwürdige Kommentare hier...
zum Thema: Gesetze, noch mehr Gesetze, alles muß man gesetzlich regeln...aber manchmal stimmt es, da muß der Gesetzgeber was machen, was die Eltern nicht schaffen, zumindest nachhelfen...Gesoffen haben auch früher die Jugendlichen, aber 1.gab es da nicht die Medienpräsenz wie heutzutage und 2. war das nicht so extrem und regelmäßig.


----------



## Braamséry (12. März 2010)

Kurz und knapp: Crap!

Warum fragt ihr euch? 

Weil ich dann eben um 21:59Uhr meinen Alkohol kaufen und mich dann um Punkt 22 Uhr anfangen zu besaufen, nur mal hyptotetisch. Ich bin nun meistens (kommt auch vor) nicht so der große Säufer, aber das ist einfach sinnlos. Was ändert es den Alkohol ab 22Uhr nicht mehr erhätlich zu machen, wenn man ihn den ganzen Tag kaufen kann? Man müsste ein generelles Verbot anstreben, aber das wäre gegen den Willen von warscheinlich 95% der Deutschen^^



Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich versteh dein Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht. Erfahrungen mit Alkohol zu sammeln, gehören doch schon fast zum Erwachsen werden dazu und solange derjenige nicht unter 16 Jahren alt ist, ist es auch nicht zwangsläufig illegitim.
> Darüber hinaus hat er ja auch die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gesammelt und weiß nun, wo seine Grenzen liegen.



Nur leider trinken die Kinder kann man schon sagen, mitunter schon mit 12 Jahren, wenn überhaupt. Die Leute verkaufen es oft einfach. Man muss darauf härtere Strafen als Geldstrafen ausstellen, z.B. Jobverlust. Wenn man seinen Job dann vernünftig macht, fliegt man net, wär doch ok. Kameras gibt es auch genug, wäre also machbar. 

Saufen schadet mehr als es hilft. Und wenn man immer besoffen sein muss um Spaß zu haben läuft was falsch bei einem oder den Freunden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Crap!
> 
> Warum fragt ihr euch?
> 
> Weil ich dann eben um 21:59Uhr meinen Alkohol kaufen und mich dann um Punkt 22 Uhr anfangen zu besaufen, nur mal hyptotetisch. Ich bin nun meistens (kommt auch vor) nicht so der große Säufer, aber das ist einfach sinnlos. Was ändert es den Alkohol ab 22Uhr nicht mehr erhätlich zu machen, wenn man ihn den ganzen Tag kaufen kann? Man müsste ein generelles Verbot anstreben, aber das wäre gegen den Willen von warscheinlich 95% der Deutschen^^



Genau, jeder müsste mit seiner eigenen Vernunft draufkommen, dass Alkohol schädlich und schlecht ist. Da die Vernunft ja (meist) nicht gegeben ist muss der Staat mit Gesetzen weiterhelfen. Und die Eltern müssen das Kind auch so erziehen, dass es sowenig wie möglich der Versuchung Alkohol erliegt. Da dass auch nicht der Fall ist (meist) muss der Staat eben mti Gesetzen eingreifen. Das 22 Uhr Gesetz ist erst der erste Schritt - der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das 22 Uhr Gesetz ist erst der erste Schritt - der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



In welche Richtung ist das ein richtiger Schritt? Prohibition?


----------



## Edou (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> In welche Richtung ist das ein richtiger Schritt? Prohibition?



Nein,In einer Welt In der weniger sucht herrschen soll.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein,In einer Welt In der weniger sucht herrschen soll.



Na dann bin ich auf die Kaffee/TV/Nasenspray-Gesetze gespannt.

Aufklären statt verbieten, hoffe das sagt dir was.


----------



## Edou (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich auf die Kaffee/TV/Nasenspray-Gesetze gespannt.
> 
> Aufklären statt verbieten, hoffe das sagt dir was.



Mir ist nicht bekannt,dass jemand der durch kaffee so benommen war dass er einfach unbewusst leute umbringt.
Und ja aufklärung Ist gut,Nur Wie ich erwähnte wird die Jugend NEIN sagen wenn sie " freunde" darauf anfragen nur damit sie nich aus ihrer "coolen" gang geworfen werden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich auf die Kaffee/TV/Nasenspray-Gesetze gespannt.
> 
> Aufklären statt verbieten, hoffe das sagt dir was.



Jegliche Sucht ist schlecht. Aber Alkohol und Drogen (und vllt. noch Spielsucht) sind die gefährlichsten. Aufklärung muss auch geschehen. Deswegen sind auch die Vertreter des sXe anwesend. Man muss die Leute überzeugen, dass es besser ist sich von Alkohol und Drogen loszusagen. Saufen kann jeder. Aber "NEIN" zu sagen, dass ist eine Kunst. Die gute Mischung aus Aufklärung und Unterstützung des Staates machts!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Kann es nicht ein Thema geben wo keine Bekloppten, Spammer, Trolle oder dämliche Extremisten zu werke sind?

Herrgott es muss doch noch irgendwo Intelligenz in diesem haufen geben -.-


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jegliche Sucht ist schlecht. Aber Alkohol und Drogen (und vllt. noch Spielsucht) sind die gefährlichsten. Aufklärung muss auch geschehen. Deswegen sind auch die Vertreter des sXe anwesend. Man muss die Leute überzeugen, dass es besser ist sich von Alkohol und Drogen loszusagen. Saufen kann jeder. Aber "NEIN" zu sagen, dass ist eine Kunst. Die gute Mischung aus Aufklärung und Unterstützung des Staates machts!



Definiere Drogen. Was sind für dich Drogen? Ist Cannabis eine Droge? Wenn ja, warum? Ist Nasenspray eine Droge? Wenn nein, warum?

" Deswegen sind auch die Vertreter des sXe anwesend."
Du wunderst dich, warum Leute noch immer saufen wenn es doch Leute wie dich gibt?
Ich darf dir sagen, deine Einstellung würde mich dazu verleiten.
Wenn mir so ein pseudo-cooler Nerd (no offense) ankommt und sagt wie überlegen er doch ist nicht zu trinken und wie schwer es doch ist "Nein" zu sagen, würde ich mir 2 mal überlegen NICHT zu saufen.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann es nicht ein Thema geben wo keine Bekloppten, Spammer, Trolle oder dämliche Extremisten zu werke sind?
> 
> Herrgott es muss doch noch irgendwo Intelligenz in diesem haufen geben -.-



Wo ordnest du mich denn da ein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Das darfst du dir gerne selbst aussuchen...

Edit: Fürs Protokoll... es ist weder schwer JA noch NEIN zu sagen... schwer ist ein Verantwortungsvoller und geistig erwachsener Umgang... aber dieser Vorgang benötigt wieder Intelligenz und nunja... da wir hier immernoch von Homo Sapiens Sapiens reden... ich erspars mir einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wartet auf die ersten lustigen Sprüche*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das darfst du dir gerne selbst aussuchen...
> 
> Edit: Fürs Protokoll... es ist weder schwer JA noch NEIN zu sagen... schwer ist ein Verantwortungsvoller und geistig erwachsener Umgang... aber dieser Vorgang benötigt wieder Intelligenz und nunja... da wir hier immernoch von Homo Sapiens Sapiens reden... ich erspars mir einfach
> 
> ...



Du widersprichst dir selber. Verantwortungsvoller geistiger Umgang, aber die Menschen sind ja zu dum mdafür. Jeder kann clean werden. Es schadet keinem. Es ist der beste Weg für einen. Man muss das nur einsehen können und dem "Teufel" Alkohol die Schranken aufweisen. Deswegen befürworte ich das Gesetz, dass nach 22 Uhr der Hahn trockengelegt wird. Ein erster Schritt. Aber es müssen noch viele folgen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selber. Verantwortungsvoller geistiger Umgang, aber die Menschen sind ja zu dum mdafür. Jeder kann clean werden. Es schadet keinem. Es ist der beste Weg für einen. Man muss das nur einsehen können und dem "Teufel" Alkohol die Schranken aufweisen. Deswegen befürworte ich das Gesetz, dass nach 22 Uhr der Hahn trockengelegt wird. Ein erster Schritt. Aber es müssen noch viele folgen.



Zwar nicht was ich erwartet habe und trotzdem ein tritt ins leere...
Ich widerspreche mir in keinster Weise, Textverständnis ftw!


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein erster Schritt. Aber es müssen noch viele folgen.



Ich frage mich was du damit meinst. Alkohol nur noch an Feiertagen und jedem zweiten Donnerstag im Monat?

Außerdem, du hast meinen letzten Post ignoriert.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jegliche Sucht ist schlecht. Aber Alkohol und Drogen (und vllt. noch Spielsucht) sind die gefährlichsten. Aufklärung muss auch geschehen. Deswegen sind auch die Vertreter des sXe anwesend. Man muss die Leute überzeugen, dass es besser ist sich von Alkohol und Drogen loszusagen. Saufen kann jeder. Aber "NEIN" zu sagen, dass ist eine Kunst. Die gute Mischung aus Aufklärung und Unterstützung des Staates machts!


Bei dir (bzw. euch sXe´lern) hört sich das so an als gäbe es nur zwei Extreme... entweder absoluter Verzicht oder den halben Tag im Dauersuff leben. 

Schon mal daran gedacht, daß nicht jeder der ab und zu (gern auch in geselliger Runde) was trinkt ein Alkoholiker (bzw. ein hirnloser Teenager auf Abschußparty) sein muß? Schonmal was davon gehört, daß man auch genießen kann was man da trinkt (also nicht die Flasche auf ex saufen)? Schonmal aufgefallen, daß viele (diverse hirnlose Teenys ausgenommen) meist Erwachsene sehr gut wissen wo ihre Grenzen liegen? Schonmal bemerkt, daß nicht jeder "Trinker" Nachts ins Auto steigt... oder das Nachts viele Taxen pendeln zwischen Clubs/Kneipen und diversen Zuhausen? Schonmal erkannt, daß es häufiger Mitmenschen mit leichtem bis (mittel)schweren Seegang sind, die sich da fahren lassen?

Euch sei eure Meinung gegönnt, aber stempelt doch nicht jeden der ab und zu mit Alkohol in Berührung kommt gleich als Alkoholiker ab. 

Übrigens mach ich mir heute Abend sicher eine Flasche Bier auf... falls Du die Nummer einer guten Suchtberatung kennst... die dürfte ich ja sXe-theoretisch nötig haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

Wenn du sagst es ist Schwäche, wenn ich Alkohol trinke sagst du damit auch das Genuss jeglicher Art Schwäche bedeutet.
Es ist genauso Schwäche hier im Forum rumzuhängen oder ein Spiel zu spielen denn da ist es ja ganz schwer nein zu sagen.
Denn dafür ist Alkohol gedacht. Für den Genuss.
Ich sehe nicht ein in meiner Freiheit eingeschränkt zu sein nur weil i-welche Idioten diesen Genuss missbrauchen.
Zumal da dieses Gesetz eh vollkommen sinnlos ist.
Die Trinker sind schon vor 22 Uhr dicht.
Diese ganze Straight-Scheiße existiert nur weil einige Leute es anscheinend nötig haben sich "überlegen" zu fühlen.
Was ist falsch daran mit einer Frau zu schlafen? Es ist das natürlichste von Welt.
Warum darf ich mit meinen Freunden nicht gepflegt zwei, drei Bierchen trinken?

Es wird immer Leute geben die eine normale Sache zweckentfremden oder missbrauchen.
Sollte man die Freiheit abschaffen, nur weil manche Leute sie missbrauchen?


----------



## Bloodletting (12. März 2010)

Die sXe lesen sich hier wie fanatische Christen, bemerkt das noch jemand?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Es ist nunmal so, dass es Leute gibt, die Alkoholkonsum missbrauchen. Es wäre unfair, nur gegen diese vrozugehen. Kein Mensch braucht Alkohol. Deswegen solle man als Vorbild vorangehen und NICHTS trinken. Nur wenn es Vorbilder gibt kann es zu einer sichereren Gesellschaft kommen. Da die Vernunft nicht breit gesäht ist kann man auf diese Leute keine Rücksicht nehmen. Zuerst wehrt sich jeder dagegen, wenn ihm eine Sache, die er mag (Alkohol) weggenommen wird. Nach einiger Zeit ohne kommt man davon weg. Man kann nichts falsch machen, wenn man sich komplett der Versuchung entzieht. Vllt. bist du heute noch vernünftig. Das kann sich morgen schon ändern. Es wäre nicht der erste Fall.
Eine Gesellschaft ohne Drogen wäre eine bessere Gesellschaft. Und sich auf die eigene Vernunft, die jeden Tag gefahren aus der Umwelt ausgesetzt ist, zu verlassen, kann böse ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Reo_MC (12. März 2010)

Ich glaube das driftet ziemlich in eine Alkohol vs. sXe- Diskussion ab. Um mal zum Topic zurückzukehren: Das Gesetz ist einfach Müll. Wie viele schon geschrieben hat, kauft man sich den Alk halt vor 22:00 (überhaupt, da haben nicht mehr so viele Läden auf - klar Tanken und so, aber sonst?). Ausserdem geht das in Richtung Prohibition, und wir wissen ja, was da passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin dagegen, es bringt nix.





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die sXe lesen sich hier wie fanatische Christen, bemerkt das noch jemand?


 Sie lesen sich wie fanatische sXe'ler. Es ist okay Alkohol abzulehnen, aber das anderen aufzuzwingen sollte man vermeiden. Btw ich stelle mir das grad so vor:sXe: "Hast du gerade ALKOHOL konsumiert?"Typ: "Äh... wenn ihr meint dass ich mir mein Feierabendbier hinter die Binde gegossen hab, ja."sXe: "Du bist ein schlechter Mensch! Alkohol tötet dich, und deine Freunde, und deine Familie!"


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Wie sich ein Teil hier vollkommen lächerlich macht oO

Naja zum Thema:
Nett ausgedachtes Gesetz, bringen wird es ungefähr gar nichts. Wer Alkohol will kommt auch an Alkohol... auch nach 22.00 Uhr.

Wenn man sich als Jugendlicher betrinken will, dann nur zu. Es ist Ihr Leben, nicht meines.

Zum Thema "Abschaffen" oder "Total Verbot":
Geht es nach einigen bestimmten Politikern sollte man Videospiele auch verbieten, nur weil einige Amokläufer diese vorher gespielt haben... Ein Großteil der Spieler, die solche "Killerspiele" spielen, würde nicht Amok laufen. Das Gleiche gilt auch für den Alkohol. Nicht jeder ist sofort ein Alkoholiker. Es gibt auch Leute, die genießen Alkohol oder trinken im "angemessenen" Maße. Und dann gibt es die Leute, die sich besaufen und sich dabei toll fühlen... Diese Zweiteilung wird es immer geben.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht Alkohol.



Genausowenig braucht irgnedwer Computerspiele. Oder Filme. Theater.
Warum machen Leute es trotzdem?
Weil es Spaß macht. Alkohol macht auch Spaß.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft ohne Drogen wäre eine bessere Gesellschaft.



Drogen zu verallgemeinern ist nicht wirklich... klug. Eine Gesellschaft ohne Tabak wäre eine bessere? Oder ohne Cannabis?
Ich sehe nicht wie das im geringsten Sinn macht.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft ohne Drogen wäre eine bessere Gesellschaft.



Und das weißt du woher? Gäbe es keine Drogen hätten wir heute andere Sachen die einige Leute stark "missbrauchen" - der Mensch findet immer etwas womit er übertreiben kann.

Edit:
Alkohol wird zudem nicht nur als Getränk genutzt, sondern auch in der Medizin, im alltäglichen Haushalt etc...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht Alkohol



Kein Mensch braucht Luxusgüter wie Gummibärchen oder PC-Spiele.
Verzichtets du auch darauf nur weil du es nicht unbedingt benötigst?

Mich erinnern sie mehr an Politiker in einer Killerspiel-Debatte


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht Luxusgüter wie Gummibärchen oder PC-Spiele.
> Verzichtets du auch darauf nur weil du es nicht unbedingt benötigst?
> 
> Mich erinnern sie mehr an Politiker in einer Killerspiel-Debatte



kommt es durch gummibaerchen oder Pc spiele zu Unfaellen, Spitalaufenthaelten, Prueglereien und so weiter? Im seltensten Fall. Durch Alkohol schon.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Durch unsachgemäßen oder übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum schon.



Habe das mal eben für dich richtiggestellt.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kommt es durch gummibaerchen oder Pc spiele zu Unfaellen, Spitalaufenthaelten, Prueglereien und so weiter? Im seltensten Fall. Durch Alkohol schon.



Vielleicht gibt es auch Leute die Gummibärchen missbrauchen... genauso wie es Leute gibt, die Alkohol missbrauchen...


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Habe das mal eben für dich richtiggestellt.



Ja... und dieser passiert einfach zu oft... schon mal die Zahlen gelesen, wieviele menschen sich ins Krankenhaus saufen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kommt es durch gummibaerchen oder Pc spiele zu Unfaellen, Spitalaufenthaelten, Prueglereien und so weiter? Im seltensten Fall. Durch Alkohol schon.



Es gibt Menschen die vor ihrem PC verdursten oder ihre Kinder wegen eben diesen Spielen verhungern lassen.
Gummibärchen machen Fett und erhöhen das Risiko für Herzkrankheiten.

Beide Fälle sind ein Resultat von Übertreibung.
Es sind genauso Genussmittel wie Alkohol.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja... und dieser passiert einfach zu oft... schon mal die Zahlen gelesen, wieviele menschen sich ins Krankenhaus saufen?



Aufklärung fehlgeschlagen.
Wie gesagt, aufklären statt verbieten. Das gilt so ziemlich für alles.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die vor ihrem PC verdursten oder ihre Kinder wegen eben diesen Spielen verhungern lassen.
> Gummibärchen machen Fett und erhöhen das Risiko für Herzkrankheiten.
> 
> Beide Fälle sind ein Resultat von Übertreibung.
> Es sind genauso Genussmittel wie Alkohol.


Alkohol ist nicht nur ein Genussmittel sondern ein SUchtmittel! Und bei Alkohol passiert das Taeglich, immer und immer wieder. Das mit den spielen sind (zum Glueck) einzelfaelle.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die vor ihrem PC verdursten oder ihre Kinder wegen eben diesen Spielen verhungern lassen.
> Gummibärchen machen Fett und erhöhen das Risiko für Herzkrankheiten.
> 
> Beide Fälle sind ein Resultat durch Übertreibung.
> Es sind genauso Genussmittel wie Alkohol.


Durch Alkohol gefährdet man sich in erster Linie nicht nur selbst, sodnern auch andere. Das ist das Problem. Das mit dem PC verdursten lassen etc. sind mal Einzelfälle. Sie entstehen ebenfalls durch eine Sucht, nur eben selten.
Die Zahlen von Alkoholunfällen ist da viel, viel höher und auf. Jede Einschränkung von Alkohol durch das Gesetz kann etwas bewirken. Das Gesetz wird jetzt getestet. Und wenn die Zahlen sinken ist es doch gut! Ihr könnt froh sein, dass nicht gleich Alkohol ganz verboten wurde. Mal abwarten, was das Gesetz bringt. Die Regierung muss bei den vielen Opfern einschreiten. Das Gesetz ist erstmal ein erstes Signal: Wir haben die Opfer, die der Alkohol gebracht hat, nicht ganz vergessen.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihr könnt froh sein, dass nicht gleich Alkohol ganz verboten wurde



Das hat ja damals schon richtig viel gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Durch Alkohol gefährdet man sich in erster Linie nicht nur selbst, sodnern auch andere. Das ist das Problem. Das mit dem PC verdursten lassen etc. sind mal Einzelfälle. Sie entstehen ebenfalls durch eine Sucht, nur eben selten.
> Die Zahlen von Alkoholunfällen ist da viel, viel höher und auf. Jede Einschränkung von Alkohol durch das Gesetz kann etwas bewirken. Das Gesetz wird jetzt getestet. *Und wenn die Zahlen sinken ist es doch gut!* Ihr könnt froh sein, dass nicht gleich Alkohol ganz verboten wurde. Mal abwarten, was das Gesetz bringt. Die Regierung muss bei den vielen Opfern einschreiten. Das Gesetz ist erstmal ein erstes Signal: Wir haben die Opfer, die der Alkohol gebracht hat, nicht ganz vergessen.



Daran glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht? Wer Alkohol tatsächlich will lässt sich doch nicht von so einem billigen Gesetz aufhalten oO


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Alkohol ist nicht nur ein Genussmittel sondern ein SUchtmittel! Und bei Alkohol passiert das Taeglich, immer und immer wieder. Das mit den spielen sind (zum Glueck) einzelfaelle.



Ein Suchtmittel ist es für Leute die sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
Glaubst du ernsthaft ein Verbot würde i-einen Süchtigen daran hindern das Zeug zu kippen?
Letztendlich bleibt es eine Bevormundung der Bürger, wie es bei vielen Verboten nunmal so ist.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ein Suchtmittel ist es für Leute die sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
> Glaubst du ernsthaft ein Verbot würde i-einen Süchtigen daran hindern das Zeug zu kippen?
> Letztendlich bleibt es eine Bevormundung der Bürger, wie es bei vielen Verboten nunmal so ist.


Ja, und wenn es Leute daran hindert erst Suechtig zu werden?
Ihr denkt wohl alle "Ich bin so cool nur idioten werden suechtig, Schwache Leute, ich kann jederzeit aufhoeren"
Nein! Genau das selbe hat mein Opa auch gesagt. Und nun ist er oft nicht ansprechbar. (Und ER war davor ganz sicher keiner der Willensschwach ist... hat lange Zeit bei der Armee gearbeitet und hatte auch einen angessenen Posten)

JA das IST BEVORMUNDUNG! 
Wozu ist Bevormundung? Fuer Leute die NICHT IN DER LAGE SIND auf sich aufzupassen. Und ist ein Alkoholiker dazu in der Lage?
Ist es bevormundung, dass man Waffen verbietet? Ist es Bevormundung, dass man nicht erlaubt anderen den Bauch aufzuschlitzen? Ist es bevormundung, LSD Heroin usw zu verbieten? Von mir aus.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist es bevormundung, LSD Heroin usw zu verbieten



Jawohl, das ist es.

Ich sag's einfach nochmal, aufklären statt verbieten.


Lustig aber dass du Waffen und Morden ansprichst, natürlich im Kontext anderen Leuten zu schaden.
Denn Leute trinken ja Alkohol um anderen zu schaden. Ganz klar. Kann man einfach mal so gleichstellen, nicht wahr?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn es Leute daran hindert erst Suechtig zu werden?
> Ihr denkt wohl alle "Ich bin so cool nur idioten werden suechtig, Schwache Leute, ich kann jederzeit aufhoeren"
> Nein! Genau das selbe hat mein Opa auch gesagt. Und nun ist er oft nicht ansprechbar.
> 
> ...



Weisst du was? Ich bin sogar so "cool" das ich nichtmal angefangen habe.
Ich trinke so gut wie nie.

Und deine Vergleiche sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn du Verbrechen mit sinnlosen Verboten vergleichst, tust du mir ernsthaft Leid.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Jawohl, das ist es.
> 
> Ich sag's einfach nochmal, aufklären statt verbieten.
> 
> ...




EGAL auf welche art und weise, es aendert nichts daran dass ein unbeteiligter *MENSCH* verdammt noch mal *TOT IST*! Und das soll man verhindern!



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Weisst du was? Ich bin sogar so "cool" das ich nichtmal angefangen habe.
> Ich trinke so gut wie nie.
> 
> Und deine Vergleiche sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn du Verbrechen mit sinnlosen Verboten vergleichst, tust du mir ernsthaft Leid.


Es geht nicht um DAS verbot sondern um Alkohol generell


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es auch Leute die Gummibärchen missbrauchen... genauso wie es Leute gibt, die Alkohol missbrauchen...



Mit dem Unterschied, dass jemand der Gummibärchen isst dadurch andere nicht gefährden, verletzen und auch töten kann. 
Von mir aus könnte man alle Sachen verbieten, die die eigene Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit beeinflussen; aber so etwas wird nie passieren. Es gehen zu viele Steuern und Einnahmen verloren, zuviele Menschen brauchen Alkohol zum Leben und ohne Alk. macht das Leben ja keinen Spaß mehr.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen: Alk wie nun auch Kippen erst ab 18. Und dann erhöhen wir einfach mal ein wenig die Strafen wenn jemand Alk an Minderjährige verkauft.
> Die Zahlen der Kinder und Jugendlichen mit Alkoholvergiftungen oder nem Alkoholproblem, zeigen doch einfach das diese mit Alk nicht vernünftig umgehen können. Und wenn jemand etwas nicht kann, muss man ihn eben an die Hand nehmen und zeigen was er falsch gemacht hat. Wie mit kleinen Hunden die Stubenrein werden müssen.
> Ob der Alk nu vor oder nach 22 Uhr verkauft wird, ist dann völlig egal.
> 
> ...


Stimme dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> EGAL auf welche art und weise, es aendert nichts daran dass ein unbeteiligter *MENSCH* verdammt noch mal *TOT IST*! Und das soll man verhindern!
> 
> Es geht nicht um DAS verbot sondern um Alkohol generell



Verbote bringen nichts. Das Verbotene wirkt sowieso meist interessanter... Wie gesagt: Wer Alkohol will, der bekommt auch seinen Alkohol.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Jawohl, das ist es.
> 
> Ich sag's einfach nochmal, aufklären statt verbieten.
> 
> ...



Aufklärung allein bringt gar nix. Die Alkoholwerbungen beeinflussen den Jugendliche ungemein mehr wie eine Kampagne der Regierung gegen Alkohol. Aufklärung bringt herzlich wenig. Bessere Kontrollen und Verbote helfen da nur noch. Besser eine Welt ohne Alkohol und Drogen als eine Welt, in der järhlich Millionen auf der ganzen Welt sinnlos sterben. Was ist euch lieber: Seiner Trinksucht nachzugehen oder dass viele vermeidbare Tode verhidnert werden? Man muss auch sehen, dass es nichts bringt nur den Süchtigen den Alkohol aus der Hand zu schlagen.
Deswegen: Die Vernunft wird vllt. bei vielen bleiben. Aber wenn 1/100die Vernunft verlässt, dann kann es schnell zu vermeidbaren Toden führen. Jeder ist vor dem Gesetz gleich. Also kein Alkohol für keinen. Und es ist nicht Sinn dieses Gesetzes, dass man es irgendwie umgeht um nach seine Trinklust (nach 22 Uhr) nachzugehen. Man muss es akzeptieren; werde Straight Edge für eine bessere Gesellschaft.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verbote bringen nichts. Das Verbotene wirkt sowieso meist interessanter... Wie gesagt: Wer Alkohol will, der bekommt auch seinen Alkohol.



Gibts irgendwelche vorschlaege? Aufklaerung gibts auf jeder Schule, immer mehr Saufen sich trotzdem an...


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> werde Straight Edge für eine bessere Gesellschaft.


*kopf---->tisch* 
No Commet



dragon1 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche vorschlaege? Aufklaerung gibts auf jeder Schule, immer mehr Saufen sich trotzdem an...



Ja: Es einfach so lassen, wie jetzt.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aufklärung allein bringt gar nix.



Na da bin ich doch mal auf die Begründung gespannt.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Alkoholwerbungen beeinflussen den Jugendliche ungemein mehr wie eine Kampagne der Regierung gegen Alkohol.



Abgesehen davon dass diese Kampagnen eh immer ihr Ziel verfehlen, warum dann nicht bei eben dieser tötlichen Werbung anfangen?



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aufklärung bringt herzlich wenig.



Hab ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bessere Kontrollen und Verbote helfen da nur noch.



Ersteres vielleicht, Verbote? Nicht im geringsten.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Besser eine Welt ohne Alkohol und Drogen als eine Welt, in der järhlich Millionen auf der ganzen Welt sinnlos sterben.



Besser eine Welt ohne Autos als eine Welt in der jährlich Millionen Menschen auf der Welt sinnlos sterben.
Merkst du irgendwas?



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also kein Alkohol für keinen. Und es ist nicht Sinn dieses Gesetzes, dass man es irgendwie umgeht um nach seine Trinklust (nach 22 Uhr) nachzugehen. Man muss es akzeptieren; werde Straight Edge für eine bessere Gesellschaft.



Wie gesagt, Prohibition ist die unsinnigste Lösung.

Mal so nebenbei;

An Cannabis stirbt keine Sau, trotzdem verboten. Es macht noch nicht mal süchtig. An LSD stirbt auch selten wer, genauso Pilze. Die meisten Drogentote hast du von den legalen Drogen. Auch dann nur bei unsachgemäßen Konsum ODER "Selbstmorde" wenn man so will.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche vorschlaege? Aufklaerung gibts auf jeder Schule, immer mehr Saufen sich trotzdem an...



"Er wachte in seiner eigenen Kotze auf"
LOL SEINE EIGENE KOTZE WIE GEIL.

Denkst du dass das irgendwen abschreckt? Die Aufklärung, die im Moment betrieben wird ist der größte Schwachsinn den es gibt.
Außerdem, genau diese Aufklärung sollte zuhause geschehen, nicht in der Schule.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Dann verbietet bitte auch augenblicklich alle Gefühle, vorrangig und zuallererst Liebe... wisst ihr eigentlich wieviele Menschen genau deswegen sterben mussten auf grausame, menschenverachtende Weise?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Ich glaube, die Jugendlichen wissen, dass Alkohol seine Nebenwirkungen hat. Da geht ihnen die Aufklärung sonst wo vorbei. Aufklärung im Sinne von richtiger Erziehung: Das ist es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cannabis ist ziemlich oben dabei. Alkohol und Tabak sind sehr weit oben? Wieso? Viele denken, Alkohol ist nicht schlimm und ich kann mich beherrschen. Deswegen hilft Aufklärung herzlich wenig, da die meisten eh denken, sie sind vernünftig. Deswegen helfen nur noch Verbote (und die richtige Erziehung).


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Cannabis ist ziemlich oben dabei.



Na dann nenn mir doch mal ein paar negative Effekte des Cannabiskonsums. Oder warte, ich mache es dir einfacher, füge zu dieser Liste hinzu, was dir noch einfällt:


-Teuer
-Illegal
-Paranoia möglich



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deswegen hilft Aufklärung herzlich wenig, da die meisten eh denken, sie sind vernünftig.


Das lustige an der Aussage ist:
Die meisten sind vernünftig.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Na dann nenn mir doch mal ein paar negative Effekte des Cannabiskonsums. Oder warte, ich mache es dir einfacher, füge zu dieser Liste hinzu, was dir noch einfällt:
> 
> 
> -Teuer
> ...



Und warum saufen sie sich bitte so voll das sie dann am boden kriechen in ihrer Kotze?
Wie kann man jemanden je wieder Respektieren, den man am Boden liegen und sinnloses Zeug brabbeln gesehen hat?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie kann man jemanden je wieder Respektieren, den man am Boden liegen und sinnloses Zeug brabbeln gesehen hat?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und warum saufen sie sich bitte so voll das sie dann am boden kriechen in ihrer Kotze?



Du redest grade von den UNVERNÜNFTIGEN. Die meisten sind vernünftig. Die kriechen nicht in ihrer Kotze auf dem Boden herum.
Du hörst nur nicht von den vernünftigen Verbrauchern. Du hörst nur die negativen Schlagzeilen.

Ach Leute...




Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?





Habe härter gelacht als ich sollte.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guter Konter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Dragon:
Es gibt weitaus mehr Leute, die sich auch besaufen und dennoch nicht in ihrer Kotze "rumkriechen"


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Problem ist jetzt, jetzt krieg ich wieder Muttergefühle und werd wieder den ganzen Abend in mein Kissen heulen, weil ich kein Kind kriegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Problem ist jetzt, jetzt krieg ich wieder Muttergefühle und werd wieder den ganzen Abend in mein Kissen heulen, weil ich kein Kind kriegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht alles! Auch du kannst Mama werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Aber ich will doch besser als alle anderen sein, da muss ich doch erst eine Frau finden und nur eine (Mann darf ich ja sicher nicht...)!


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Ach Mann. Jetzt habt ihr die Fundis verschreckt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> (Mann darf ich ja sicher nicht...)!



Straight Edge heißt nicht, dass man Homophob ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Straight Edge heißt nicht, dass man Homophob ist.



Aber es hilft oder wie?


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Straight Edge heißt nicht, dass man Homophob ist.



Wie haltet ihr Kollegen es eigentlich mit Messwein?


Argumente ignorieren klappt ja schon mal wunderbar.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep der konter hat mich erwischt xD Ich sollte naechstes mal Praezisere AUssagen machen xD

Schon... ich finde auch dass ein generallverbot nicht das richtige ist, aber mehr Kontrolle (Feuern von Verkaeufern, die Kindern Alk geben/vlt Haft, Eltern der "Sauf-Kinder" richtig bestrafen und generell gegen Leute, die Betrunken etwas anstellen hart durchfgreifen. Erst heut miterlebt, wie n besoffener, ca 50 Jaehriger Typ auf ne Gruppe 14 Jaehriger losgegangen ist...)


----------



## Hinack (12. März 2010)

An die "Straight Edge" Leute,

Ihr sagt durch Alkohol viele Menschen sterben, deshalb sollte man es verbieten? Die Leute, die daran schuld sind, sind unvernünftig, die meisten sind aber vernünftig.

An AIDS sterben weitaus mehr Menschen, daran sind auch unvernünftige schuld, die nicht aufpassen, willst du deshalb Geschlechtsverkehr verbieten? Die Menschheit könnte über künstliche Befruchtung überleben.

Durch Autounfälle sterben auch viele Menschen, muss nicht immer was mit Alkohol zu tun haben, willst du Autos verbieten? Man könnte ja schließlich ohne Autos leben.


----------



## Asayur (12. März 2010)

Um das Problem mal zu verdeutlichen, das in dieser Diskussion herrscht: Fast (FAST!) alle werfen alle/ zu viele in einen Topf!

Ich bekenne mich Shuldig, ich habe mir auch schon das Hirn so raugeblasen, dass ich irgendwo in eine Ecke (wahlweise Toilette) gekotzt habe, lt. der Meinung einiger müsste ich (übertriebenerweise Alkoholabhängig sein, mich nicht beherrschen können und vorallem: sofort nach Alkoholgenuss jemanden gefährden ausser mich selbst) -> Ich habe es gemacht, hab aus meinen Fehlern gelernt und werde nicht mehr soviel trinken, dass ich mir den Abend "nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen muss", zur Abhängikeit: für mich ist in 90% der Fälle Alkoholverbot (-> Auto) ABER: nicht weil ich muss, nein es gibt genügend öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, oder die möglichkeit bei einem Freund im Ort zu schlafen, ja, warum nur lieber Asa herrscht dann Alko-Verbot so oft für dich? -> Weil ich es will, ich melde mich öfters als Fahrer, als jeder meiner Kollegen, warum? Einfach: Ich kann mit den Entsprechenden Leuten auch ohne Alkohol Spass haben, nur hier wieder das ABER: Wenn ich weiss, ich kann "hier Ort X einfügen" ein paar Bier zischen und dort solange (!) bleiben, bis ich wieder fahrtauglich bin , aber nicht von mir aus fahrtauglich, sondern so, dass ich (!) niemanden (!) Gefährde (also mindestens bis zum nächsten Nachmittag/ spät Nachmittag), nehm ich das Angebot an, wenn ich nicht solange bleiben kann, bleibt das Auto stehen, basta. Ich sitze (Achtung jetzt könnte es "Hart" werden) mit einem Glas Rotwein vor meinem Bildschirm, während ich das schreibe, allerdings nicht, weil ich mich wegkübeln will, sondern, weil es mir schmeckt, es in (!)kleinen(!) Mengen sehr wohl gut fürs Herz ist und weil weiss, dass ich drei bis vier Gläser trinken kann, ohne dass ich morgen mit "Kater" arbeiten müsste. Mein letztes Bier liegt über eine Woche zurück, davor waren es über zwei Monate, jaja ich weiss: Rückfall Risiko -> und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...

Man darf nicht alles Schwarz/Weiss sehen, es gibt auch was dazwischen, es gibt Leute die können, wollen und vorallem werden sich nie beherrschen, ja das Problem liegt schon vieeeel weiter zurück als Bild & Co uns weissmachen, aber es gibt auch Leute die damit umgehen ihren "Spass" haben ohne es zu übertreiben und zum Thema Waffen: Wichtigster Spruch: Waffen töten keine Menschen, MENSCHEN töten Menschen! Alkohol tötet keine Unschuldige, Menschen töten Unschuldige, aber, Alkohol tötet Menschen die nicht damit umgehen können, die Schuld dem Alkohol zuzuschieben ist nichts (überhaupt nichts) anderes, als dem Ballerspiel XY (sorry Killerspiel XY) die Schuld für einen "Amoklauf" zuzuschieben!




Ich hoffe ihr lest es, versteht es und vorallem geht von extremen weg (sowohl als auch!) und redet wieder auf einem Niveau miteinander wie ich es (zumindest in den meisten Gott & die Welt Threads) gewohnt bin.

Und zum sXe: Ich sage "NEIN" ich bin besser als du?
Ich stütze mich nicht auf Extreme, ich bin auch vernünftig, bin ich besser?
Extreme in jedem Punkt schaden der Gesellschaft wie Drogen, Waffen, Kriegen, Geld, Neid und so weiter, Botschaften sind richtig, das gesprochene (geschriebene) Wort ist wichtig, aber nicht so.
Fakten: Ja
Entweder, oder: Nein




Greetz Asa


----------



## Valinar (12. März 2010)

Ich denke machen sichs hier zu leicht wenn sie die Schuld immer nur den Eltern geben.
Das problem ist deutlich komplizierter da selbst Kinder mit sehr guten Eltern heutzutage große probleme entwickeln können.

Dieses Gesetz wird garnichts bringen.Die Politik scheint immer die einfachste "Lösung" zu wählen bzw. die billigste.


----------



## Manoroth (13. März 2010)

so dann melde ich mich auch mal zu wort hier.

wie viele wissen trinke ich auch gerne mal ein paar bierchen oder met oder iwas anderes mit alk drin, aber ich habe noch NIE jemanden angegriffen. weder unter alkohol noch sonst (und ich trinke doch schon seit bald 7 jahren alkohol)

ich habe auch keine sucht entwickelt. ich trinke öfters mal auch nen monat oder zwei keinen tropfen alkohol einfach weil ich keine lust drauf habe.

desweiteren trinke ich nur in gesellschaft (ausser ganz selten mal EIN bier einfach weill ich gerade lust drauf habe und da auch nur weil ich den geschmack mag und net wegen dem alkohol. und wehe hier kommt jetzt wer mit alkoholfreiem bier-.-)


total betrunken hab ich mich bisher ein mal und das auch nur weil ich die wirkung unterschätzt habe (habe bis dahin nur bier getrunken und dann halt ma vodka-tonic und das hatte halt doch so 20%).

das war das einzige mal bei dem ich wegen alkohol erbrechen musste und wird auch das einzige mal bleiben.


sonst bin ich zwar öfters mal angetrunken aber ich kenne ganz klar meine grenzen.


und von wegen gesünder und bla: leute ihr lebt nur ein mal. geniesst euer leben!

ich will nich ewig leben. aber ich will die zeit die mir bleibt geniessen und so verbringen das ich vor meinem tod zurück blicken kann und nichts bereuen muss!




und an die sXe: ihr seid für mich net besser als die zeugen jehovas und die ganzen deppen die rumzihen und leute zu ihrem glauben bekehren wollen. ich bin definitiv für toleranz aba bei sowas hörts für mich auf.

/edit: und ja ich habe heute abend alkohol getrunken und nein ich bereue es nicht im geringsten. und es ist kein einziger mensch iwie zu schaden gekommen (ausser man zählt die frau dazu die mir auf den schuh getretten ist und der deshalb der absatz abgebrochen ist (stahlkappen ftw^^))


----------



## Billy Eastwood (13. März 2010)

Dann holt man sich halt vor 22 Uhr mehr Alkohol als normalerweise um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Descartes (13. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Dann holt man sich halt vor 22 Uhr mehr Alkohol als normalerweise um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.



Vorletztes jahr zu Kärwa wurde in unseren kaff Polizisten Krankenhausreif geprügelt von betrunkenen und letztes jahr war offiziel ausschank ab 22 uhr beendet.....
Und jetzt brauchste nichtmal mehr in die Disco oder Kneipe danach gehen weils einige leute scheinbar echt übertreiben müssen.


----------



## Deanne (13. März 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht möglich ist, alles zu verbieten, was süchtig machen kann. Dazu gibt es viel zu viele verschiedene Arten von Sucht. Wenn wir die Alkoholsucht damit bekämpfen wollen, Alkoholkonsum zu verbieten, wie helfen wir Ess- oder Sexsüchtigen? Ich denke, ihr versteht, was ich meine. Wer einen schwachen Willen hat und sich schnell zu etwas verführen lässt, um seine Probleme zu betäuben, wird immer etwas finden, dass ihm das Leben kurzzeitig einfacher erscheinen lässt. Suchtmittel gibt es schon so lange wie die Menschheit und es wird nie möglich sein, sie ganz zu verbieten. Wer wirklich süchtig ist, dem ist das Gesetz egal, er findet andere Mittel und Wege. Warum gibt es so viel Beschaffungskriminalität? Weil sich die Menschen nicht um das Gesetz scheren, wenn ihnen ihre Sucht im Nacken sitzt. Man kann die Probleme unserer Gesellschaft nicht durch Verbote aus der Welt schaffen.

Zum Thema Straight Edge:

Ich selbst verkehre in einer "Szene", in der dieses Denken sehr verbreitet ist. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich den bewussten Verzicht auf Alkohol, Drogen etc. prinzipiell nicht schlecht finde. Allerdings kann ich mit mit den Anhängern dieser Überzeugung nicht anfreunden. Ich selbst trinke wenig Alkohol, rauche nicht und konsumiere keine tierischen Produkte. Trotzdem wird man von vielen dieser Leuten in schöner Regelmäßigkeit angepöbelt und beleidigt, wenn man auf einem Konzert ein Bier trinkt. Ich finde es löblich, selbst zu verzichten, aber man sollte anderen die Freiheit lassen, selbst zu entscheiden. Ich muss mir kein X auf den Handrücken malen und jedem meine Überzeugung aufdrängen, um mein Leben drogenfrei zu gestalten. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass SxE die Gesellschaft niemals verbessern wird, solange es Rücksichtslosigkeit, Egoismus und Ignoranz auf der Welt gibt. Und diese Eigenschaften hängen nicht davon ab, ob man sich mal ein Bier gönnt oder nicht.



Breakyou schrieb:


> richtig!



Könnte man nicht einfach auf Alkohol und co. verzichten, ohne sich "straight edge" zu nennen? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass sich manche Leute dadurch über andere erhaben fühlen. Aber naja, "Anti-Alkoholiker" klingt auch einfach nicht so fesch und "sxe" zu sein ist momentan ja ziemlich up to date.


----------



## Breakyou (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Werdet alle Straight Edge, dann habt ihr so Probleme nicht \o/



richtig!


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach auf Alkohol und co. verzichten, ohne sich "straight edge" zu nennen? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass sich manche Leute dadurch über andere erhaben fühlen. Aber naja, "Anti-Alkoholiker" klingt auch einfach nicht so fesch und "sxe" zu sein ist momentan ja ziemlich up to date.



ganz deiner meinung in diesem punkt, aber egal wie mans nennt, ich finde dem Alkohol sollte man einhalt gebieten.


Zum Thema alles kann Suechtig machen: Ja, das stimmt schon.
Aber wie oft kommt es durch einen Essenssuechtigen zu Todesfaellen (Bei denen jemand ausser ihnen selber stirbt)? Wie oft werden Leute Sexsuechtig? Und wie viel oefters passieren die beiden Punkte mit Alkohol?
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine...


----------



## Perkone (14. März 2010)

Hier haben wohl unsere Anti-Alkohol Typis ja ne richtige Schlammgrube zum austoben gefunden, Wahnsinn oO Ihr wisst schon, um was es eigentlich gehn sollte in dem Thread, oder ? So wie ihr hier hetzt seid ihr nicht besser als irgendwelche Nazis die gegen Ausländer hetzen.. Nur dass das halt mehr Gewicht hat.... Armselig sowas.

Zum Verbot: Find ich sinnlos. Wer etwas will bekommt es auch, da helfen keine Verbote und sonstwas gegen. Denken eure Politiker in Schland, nur wegen so nem Verbot hören alle schlagartig auf zu saufen ? Da bin ich doch froh, dasses in Österreich nicht so Banane is wie bei euch, aber gut ^^ Ich selber bin 19 und hätte kein Problem wenn es ab der Uhrzeit nichts mehr zu kaufen gibt, trotzdem stell ich mir ab und an gern einen rein. Dafür habt ihr "sXe" (woher das auch immer kommen mag...) auch eure Macken, also braust euch nicht auf.


----------



## Soldier206 (15. März 2010)

Mal an die StraightEdge Leute:
Wie seid ihr eigentlich zu eurer Einstellung gekommen, dass Alkohol etwas "böses" ist? Habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Wart ihr oder Angehörige mal Alkoholiker und habt/haben da dann Mist gebaut? Oder sucht ihr nur was um cool und rebellisch zu sein?

Es stimmt, dass wegen Alkohol viele Menschen sterben, ihrem Körper große Schäden zufügen und sich falsch in der Öffentlichkeit verhalten. Jedoch geht der großteil der Menschheit aber auch normal und bewusst mit Alkohol um und haben sich auch (größtenteils) unter Kontrolle (ja gut man macht leicht paar etwas doofe Dinge die man nüchtern nicht unbedingt machen würde ... aber das muss nicht immer was schlimmes sein. Manche Unfall müssen net immer mit Schmerz und Tot zusammenhöngen, sondern können auch zu neuen Menschenleben führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Ausserdem ist der Verkauf von Alkohol ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig. Würde man Alkohol verbieten, würden extrem viele Leute ihre Jobs verlieren (nicht nur die Leute die ihn Herstellen, sondern auch einige Läden und Kioske) und dann geht es den Leuten noch schlechter und der Staat (also wir) müsste mehr zahlen um die Leute am Leben zu halten, als das wir jetzt Geld für die gesundheitliche Versorgung der Alkoholiker stecken müssen.

Ihr könnt gerne bei eurer Meinung bleiben und alkoholfrei leben, aber geht den Leuten in eurem Umfeld nicht zusehr damit auf die Nerven und denkt auch nach, welche Folgen eure Forderungen haben könnten/werden.


----------



## Potpotom (16. März 2010)

Ich finde es eher bedenklich, dass Jugendliche überhaupt an Alkohol rankommen oder das bedürfnis dazu haben. Zu welcher Uhrzeit ist mir völlig gleichgültig - aber gut, in einem Land wo jedes Kind an einem Automaten Zigaretten kaufen kann sollte das auch nicht weiter verwundern. 

EDIT: Ein 16-jähriges KIND kann ja ruhig mal ein Bier trinken... vielleicht auch mal zwei. Aber 14-jährige die mit Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus kommen? Hallo? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.


----------



## Abrox (16. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher bedenklich, dass Jugendliche überhaupt an Alkohol rankommen oder das bedürfnis dazu haben. Zu welcher Uhrzeit ist mir völlig gleichgültig - aber gut, in einem Land wo jedes Kind an einem Automaten Zigaretten kaufen kann sollte das auch nicht weiter verwundern.
> 
> EDIT: Ein 16-jähriges KIND kann ja ruhig mal ein Bier trinken... vielleicht auch mal zwei. Aber 14-jährige die mit Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus kommen? Hallo? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.



Jugendliche werden immer an Alkohol herankommen.
Einen der es macht gibts immer. Vorallem weil man meint "das hab ich ja auch gemacht" oder einfach aus Nettigkeit.

Viele achten aber auf den Jugendschutz. Feuerzeuge werden zum Beispiel auch erst ab 18 verkauft. Es gibt zwar auch schwarze Schafe, aber wo liegt das Hauptproblem?

Jugendliche werden immer jemanden finden der es besorgt. Sei es der große Bruder (im Thema Zigaretten bekenne ich mich Schuldig, mein Bruder durfte mit 16 rauchen, dann kam das Gesetz als er 17 war und bis zu seinem 18. was 3 Monate hin war hab ich ihm geholfen), die Eltern (falls sie es nicht verbieten) oder irgendwelche Fremden. Hab ich schon oft genug gesehen.

Kinder können auch nicht selbstständig an jedem Automaten Zigaretten ziehen. Man braucht immer noch einen Altersausweis. Da ist auch wieder Fremdeinwirkung drin. Wenn Eltern ihre Ausweise liegen lassen muss man die Schuld nicht woanders suchen sondern bei den Eltern.

Die Kinder mit Alkoholvergiftung holen sich diese bestimmt nicht von Bier. Ich schließe es nicht aus, aber die Fälle gingen immer schon von Schnapps oder Likör aus. Da müssen Verkäufer/innen aufpassen. Entweder stört diese es nicht, oder sie Wissen es nicht. Sehen wir uns den durchschnittlichen 14-16 jährigen an. Die sehen zum größten Teil 10 Jahre älter aus als ich in dem alter war. Die 7. Klasse auf der Realschule sah im alterdurchschnitt sogar älter aus. Gerade bei Mädchen ist es schwer abzuschätzen. Passkontrolle sehe ich als fester Bestandteil. Auch wenn ich mit 21 auch noch gefragt werde, nervt es zwar, aber ich find es richtig. Aber auch andere dürfen nicht so Rücksichtslos sein. Wie zum Beispiel der ältere Kumpel, Bruder oder Fremde.

Wein und Bier sind ab 16. Die Aufsicht liegt hier bei den Eltern, sofern der Jugendschutz nichts dagegen tut.

In der Situation sehe ich wieder mich, der sich als 16 jähriger auch gerne mal mit Wein und Bier angesäuselt hat.´Mit 17 hatte ich sogar einen Blackout. Die ganze Sache ist ja nicht so schlimm wenn man in ner Umgebung war wo Leute immer darauf geachtet haben wie viel man trinkt und eventuell sogar aufhörten nur um sich um denjenigen zu Kümmern. 

Aber kein Alkoholverkauf mehr nach 22 Uhr an Tankstellen finde ich in Ordnung. Auch wenn die Tankstellen damit Verluste erzielen. Das Geschäft ist echt hart.
Aber Diskotheken und Kneipen leben quasi davon. Zumindest nach der Sperrzeit für Jugendliche noch mehr. 

Ob das Gesetz sinnvoll ist?

Nein! Man spricht das Thema zwar an, aber letztendlich wird nur ein Blatt vom Baum geschnitten.


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Die Kinder mit Alkoholvergiftung holen sich diese bestimmt nicht von Bier. Ich schließe es nicht aus, aber die Fälle gingen immer schon von Schnapps oder Likör aus. Da müssen Verkäufer/innen aufpassen. Entweder stört diese es nicht, oder sie Wissen es nicht. Sehen wir uns den durchschnittlichen 14-16 jährigen an. Die sehen zum größten Teil 10 Jahre älter aus als ich in dem alter war. Die 7. Klasse auf der Realschule sah im alterdurchschnitt sogar älter aus. Gerade bei Mädchen ist es schwer abzuschätzen. Passkontrolle sehe ich als fester Bestandteil. Auch wenn ich mit 21 auch noch gefragt werde, nervt es zwar, aber ich find es richtig. Aber auch andere dürfen nicht so Rücksichtslos sein. Wie zum Beispiel der ältere Kumpel, Bruder oder Fremde.
> 
> Wein und Bier sind ab 16. Die Aufsicht liegt hier bei den Eltern, sofern der Jugendschutz nichts dagegen tut.





Da muss ich (und jeder, der schon mal in grösserem Masse Bier getrunken hat vermutlich auch) zustimmen, um von Bier eine Alkoholvergiftung zu bekommen müssen die körperlichen Eigenschaften "stimmen", bevor man sich mit Bier eine Alkoholvergiftung
holt, ist man so gefüllt mit Bier, dass keins mehr rein geht, da hier getrunkene Menge und Alkoholgehalt nicht/ kaum in diesem Masse konsumiert werden könne, bei Wein sehe ich das ein wenig kritischer, dieser hat im Schnitt ungespritzt ca. 13-14% was dem doppelten bis dreifachen eines Bieres entspricht! Somit sind Wein auch schon zu "stärkeren Alkoholika" zu zählen, zwar nicht Spirituosen, aber doch in einem gesonderten Bereich.

Und das Thema mit den Eltern ist wie immer (oder immernoch) sehr kritisch, eben durch x Gesetze wird die Verantwortung scheinbar immer mehr von Staat/Schule/Was-auch-immer abgenommen und die Eltern denken: Hm..., ist ja eh schon per Gesetz verboten, also No Problem with this, mein Sohn/meine Tochter wird das bestimmt nicht machen! Oder das noch schlimmere Beispiel: Eltern kommen nach Hause und das letzte was sie zu Gesicht bekommen wollen, ist das Kind... (sehr übertrieben dargestellt).
Somit hat also ein immerweiteres Bevormunden von Erwachsenen auch eine immer "laschere" Erziehung zur Folge (es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen und ich bin dankbar, dass noch welche die Verantwortung der Erziehung wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), was wieder zu neuen skurrilen, absurden oder merkwürdigen Gesetzen durch eben fehlende Erziehung bei ein paar Negativbeispielen führt und so weiter und so fort...


----------



## pnn (17. März 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum es früher nicht in dem Ausmaß gegeben hat, wie es das zur Zeit zu geben zu scheint. Ich meine, wir haben auch in "jüngeren" Jahren was getrunken (uns wurde sogar mal mit 14, als wir in einer Gruppe zelten waren, von einem älteren Wirt jedem 2 Schnaps ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber keiner meiner Bekannten hatte damals eine Alkoholvergiftung (und schwerer zugänglich als heute war es auch nicht, eher ganz im Gegenteil). Es ist halt wohl einfach eine gewisse Unvernunft oder etwas ähnliches das Einzug gehalten hat. 
Mich für meinen Teil nervt es z.B. mittlerweile dass wenn ich um 3 mit ein paar Freunden nach Hause gehe und wir uns vlt. jeder noch ein Bier mit auf den Weg nehmen wollen, aber die nach 12 an der Tankstelle keinen Alkohol mehr verkaufen dürfen.
Diese ganzen "Schutzmaßnahmen" bringen doch sowieso so gut wie nichts. Wenn die Leute so dumm sind und sich in ein Koma trinken und dann irgendwo in der Ecke liegen bleiben würde ich das unter "natürliche Selektion" abheften ... Ist doch beim Rauchen z.B. genau das gleiche, wobei es da noch leichter ist an irgendwas zu kommen, aber die Folgen ja eher langfristig zu sehen sind.


----------



## sympathisant (17. März 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum es früher nicht in dem Ausmaß gegeben hat, wie es das zur Zeit zu geben zu scheint. Ich meine, wir haben auch in "jüngeren" Jahren was getrunken (uns wurde sogar mal mit 14, als wir in einer Gruppe zelten waren, von einem älteren Wirt jedem 2 Schnaps ausgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dass du es nicht mitbekommen hast, heisst nicht dass es nicht passiert ist. heutzutage werden jugendliche die besoffen rumliegen ins krankenhaus gefahren. sie kommen in ne statistik. die presse stürzt sich drauf. und so weiter.

wenn sich früher auf irgendnem jahrmakt die jugendlichen die kante gegeben haben, haben sie ihren rausch zu hause ausgeschlafen und keiner hat mehr drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Thoor (17. März 2010)

Hm kA was ihr hier alle habt mit euren Straight Edge lasst die doch einfach leben...

ich persönlich war noch nie richtig voll... angetrunken ja... hab auch nix dagegn paar bierchen zu heben oder mal was anderes (rrr whiskey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ich finds lächerlich wenn du abends mit dem vorsatz weggehst dir die fresse wegzuknallen.... :/


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [...] aber ich finds lächerlich wenn du abends mit dem vorsatz weggehst dir die fresse wegzuknallen.... :/


Ironischerdings könnte man da noch anmerken, daß nicht wenige der Kids die sich Abends besaufen nur um sich auf-Teufel-komm-raus abzuschießen gern schonmal völlig am Ende sind BEVOR das Verkaufsverbot um 22 Uhr überhaupt in greifen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lief die Tage erst wieder irgendwo in der Glotze wie sie zeigten als ein (ich glaub) 14-jähriger gegen 20:30 Uhr völlig zugeballert in der Notaufnahme aufgenommen wurde... Wen genau wollte man mit diesem Gesetz nochmal vom saufen abhalten?


----------



## Thoor (17. März 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ironischerdings könnte man da noch anmerken, daß nicht wenige der Kids die sich Abends besaufen nur um sich auf-Teufel-komm-raus abzuschießen gern schonmal völlig am Ende sind BEVOR das Verkaufsverbot um 22 Uhr überhaupt in greifen könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin sowieso dafür die eltern zur verantwortung zu ziehen... kA als ich 14 war durfte ich abends noch nicht wirklich lange weg, heute siehste auf meiner ex schule freitag abends um 23.00 stockbesoffene 12 jährige...

aber auch hier sieht man mit den ganzen straight edge leuten: Extremismus ist nie wirklich gut :/


btw l33t time es is st 1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

